
Julian Assange Sees 'Incredible Double Standard' in Clinton Email Case - samsolomon
http://www.npr.org/2016/08/17/489386392/julian-assange-sees-incredible-double-standard-in-clinton-email-case
======
ocdtrekkie
To be clear, intent is a particularly key part of any criminal case. Clinton
may have had some technical incompetence, but there was clear there was no
intent to leak classified information. Meanwhile, Julian Assange directly
intended to leak classified information.

There's no incredible double standard, it's just that Assange clearly doesn't
understand the most fundamental aspect of criminal law.

